# BBC - British Born Cypriots



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Is a BBC - British Born Cypriot relocating to Cyprus classed as an Expat? Although if a male was born in the UK with a Cypriot Father, he will have to do Military Service depending on age. This is a subject i have spent so much time on. Have also seen many people aprehended at the airport returning to the UK without their exemption certificates.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

My understanding is you need to have a cyprus national ID to be called in to do military service. Also the law is changing where you have to do military service if either of your parents is Cypriot not just the father.

I know plenty of BBCs who fly in and out of Cyprus freely without any issue and have not done military service, I believe in the past they had to leave the country every 3 months. With Cyprus now being in the EU freedom of movement also kicks in so makes it harder to stop you leaving the country.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

The general rule is that if you stay for longer than 6 months, you are classed as being a Cypriot reident, therefore eligible for National Service. You can apply for permanent exemption from the Ministry of Defence once you have proved you are a UK resident.


----------

